# Help please, how do l use it



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking for some help please, l have an 07 Autotrail Cheyenne 696g.

I have never used the TV/DVD since l got CB as l can not work out how to. I wrote down the instructions for the TV down nothing was said for the DVD but l didnt realise at the time as l was stressed. 
By time l got round to using them they made no sense can you help me out on an idiot proof step by step. I know l pull screen down and press power then it goes to hell in a hand basket  

The stuff l have that makes sense or (sort of think l have it right) for the TV is:

On Radio press SRC (bottom left) get up EXT-IN
Freeview On (think this is found on remote control)
Menu
PIN 0000
OK

now the rest makes no sense.

I have attached a photo of the radio/entertainment centre


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I gave this a day in case someone who knew the system properly came along, but no sign, so here goes...

Mine is a 2009 model, which isn't quite the same and in any case mine isn't standard as the previous owner had it heavily modified (then I have again). So there's a certain amount of guesswork about how your system works.

I'm assuming you have a drop down monitor, sound is played through the cab head unit, freeview receiver is in the AV cupboard above/behind driver's seat? Also that the DVD player is that built into the head unit rather than anything seperate in the AV cupboard?

If so, on the head unit you need to press SRC until it shows DVD rather than EXT (probably inserting a disk into the head unit will automatically switch it to that source). When you press play you should be getting the sound from the DVD on the head unit. The head unit will be outputting the DVD picture, but you need to select that on the drop-down monitor. That's where I'm not sure on your specific model : on mine, there's a big switch in the AV cupboard that selects between the Freeview box, my satellite box, and the DVD player. However I'm pretty sure that's not standard, and on mine was done that way because the signal is also piped through to the TV in the bedroom : it could be that the norm is to select it on the remote control for the drop down monitor.

Sorry this isn't complete info (and could be wrong according to how yours is wired up!)...


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Rosbotham found quite a bit as you said the freeview box is in the cabinet, there was a big switch but that was on tv which l was trying for so l left that all switches l could see needing on were on l managed to tune it all in to the tv stations which surprised me as first time..before l looked and avoided.
Next problem is it was tuned in to all channels it could ariel pointing way of all the houses and all channels l tried said "no signal" any ideas welcomed on how to solve that please?

I am not worried about dvd it is more using the tv on a wet night really


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

This is where we're definitely into the realms of guesswork, because I know mine has a non-standard Freeview box as the previous owner removed the original (cue tale of when we got the van & had to take it back because we couldn't work out how to get the Freeview working; salesman said it was simple so we must be doing something daft; too right we were, turned out the box wasn't there, only the remote control for it....)

If your aerial is pointing the same way as everyone else's and no signal, the only things that cross my mind are;

1) Is the amplifier for the status aerial turned on. Switch on bottom of white box, in AV cupboard, prob to the right of the Sargent unit.

2) Try changing the horizontal/vertical alignment on the aerial. There's a little lever that turns on the bottom of the aerial shaft.

3) I'm assuming you've gone into the setup menu on the freeview box and selected the option to scan for channels...it won't do it unless you tell it to.

Otherwise, 'fraid I've no idea!

Paul


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We have a small screen in our cheyenne. Got fed up of trying to view so purchased a tv with dvd incorporated. Now we have a more pleasurable viewing experience.
Dave p


----------

